

Ask HN: A QR code generator that allowed you to edit the image inside it. - antihero

Could someone possibly link me to it then bury the topic? Sorry if this isn't appropriate, I need it for an event I'm helping to organise.
======
bockris
<http://research.swtch.com/qart> ???

